# Anniversary Kake



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

So if you've never tried this blend, have heard about it a number of times, and are STILL on the fence about getting a sample... hopefully I can convince you to take that little step.

Like many probably, i bought a sample size of this because all the rave I kept hearing (along w/ several other H&H blends). 
Tin aroma is that of your average Virginian (which smells nothing short of delicious to me) w/ maybe a hint of chocolate. Moisture level seems to be perfect to me (but then again i'll smoke BCA as wet as it comes), will just barely stick to your fingers if rubbed or massaged. Filling the pipe was your average fill (i mean, how am I really supposed to rate the fill? Unless it's a pain or a flake, it's just your basic fill to me). Initial light brought forth a rich, tasty.... uh, taste (i'll explain later). After charring, the final light got the coal a' burning and I was on the gravy train to paradise. About 1/2 through the bowl, if I concentrated hard enough I could actually taste chocolate and cake, anywhere from the combination of the two or each independently. The chocolate wasn't too pronounced really, but you can pick up on it here and there. It burned down to a perfectly, white looking ash which nearly resembled powder (so purdy).

The first few times i had smoked this blend, i didn't really have a palate to distinguish b/t the different types of tobaccos. So i revisited the blend not 3 hours ago and (like the first times i smoked it) continued to ask myself "What makes this blend so good?" I really wish i could put my finger on what exactly i love so much about this blend but all i can say is that it's simply darn good stuff. You really just have to try it for yourself and the more you smoke the more you'll like it, at least that's the case w/ me. I used to think every tobacco I tried had to "taste like ____", but the more I smoke the more I appreciate NEW tastes that tobacco offers. This is EASILY a go-to smoke for me and definitely a tobacco that i will quickly refill once my sample is depleted (i'm poor so i can't say that about many tobaccos at all).

8.5/10

*EDIT* 
I think i've figured out what good, solid Virginians taste like to me ---> toast


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Vrbas said:


> So if you've never tried this blend, have heard about it a number of times, and are STILL on the fence about getting a sample... hopefully I can convince you to take that little step.
> 
> Like many probably, i bought a sample size of this because all the rave I kept hearing (along w/ several other H&H blends).
> Tin aroma is that of your average Virginian (which smells nothing short of delicious to me) w/ maybe a hint of chocolate. Moisture level seems to be perfect to me (but then again i'll smoke BCA as wet as it comes), will just barely stick to your fingers if rubbed or massaged. Filling the pipe was your average fill (i mean, how am I really supposed to rate the fill? Unless it's a pain or a flake, it's just your basic fill to me). Initial light brought forth a rich, tasty.... uh, taste (i'll explain later). After charring, the final light got the coal a' burning and I was on the gravy train to paradise. About 1/2 through the bowl, if I concentrated hard enough I could actually taste chocolate and cake, anywhere from the combination of the two or each independently. The chocolate wasn't too pronounced really, but you can pick up on it here and there. It burned down to a perfectly, white looking ash which nearly resembled powder (so purdy).
> ...


Great review thanks. I have 4oz this stuff jarred and it's coming up on a year now. I think I'll wait a bit longer to open it, though. In the meantime I guess I can always get more... This stuff is very good: solid virginia, healthy amount of perique chocholatey. Delicious.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Alyks said:


> Great review thanks. I have 4oz this stuff jarred and it's coming up on a year now. I think I'll wait a bit longer to open it, though. In the meantime I guess I can always get more... This stuff is very good: solid virginia, healthy amount of perique chocholatey. Delicious.


I honestly can't say I detected the perique. I dunno if i'm just not very sensitive to it or what. Although I did try Fillmore not long ago and definitely picked up on the generous amounts of perique they put in there. Tasted like beef jerky (which isn't really a bad thing, just got caught off guard).


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a couple ounces of this stuff in my "cellar" thanks to Atlcatl. Once the weather improves a bit I think I'll give it a go

thanks for the review


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Vrbas said:


> So if you've never tried this blend, have heard about it a number of times, and are STILL on the fence about getting a sample... hopefully I can convince you to take that little step.
> 
> Like many probably, i bought a sample size of this because all the rave I kept hearing (along w/ several other H&H blends).
> Tin aroma is that of your average Virginian (which smells nothing short of delicious to me) w/ maybe a hint of chocolate. Moisture level seems to be perfect to me (but then again i'll smoke BCA as wet as it comes), will just barely stick to your fingers if rubbed or massaged. Filling the pipe was your average fill (i mean, how am I really supposed to rate the fill? Unless it's a pain or a flake, it's just your basic fill to me). Initial light brought forth a rich, tasty.... uh, taste (i'll explain later). After charring, the final light got the coal a' burning and I was on the gravy train to paradise. About 1/2 through the bowl, if I concentrated hard enough I could actually taste chocolate and cake, anywhere from the combination of the two or each independently. The chocolate wasn't too pronounced really, but you can pick up on it here and there. It burned down to a perfectly, white looking ash which nearly resembled powder (so purdy).
> ...


Nice review mate! I bought 4oz with my last order. Smokes great! I have one jar I am working through and another I will seal up with wax this weekend and let sit.

Becoming an everyday smoke while I sample other blends. MMM, delish. p

Is this blend an aro? I think if it is not, it would serve as a great transition blend from those stuck on Aro to other yummy tobaccos.


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

Great review, thanks. That is definitely one of my favorite tobaccos. I put it on the wish list I gave to my wife for the holidays.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

This stuff is pretty good. I couldn't really taste the perique in it either. If you want a perique wallop then get some of their AJ's VaPer.

Great review.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm enjoying a bowl right now courtesy of atlcatl

Sweet va taste. I think the perique Adds a nice depth

I will adding more to my cellar at my next TAD


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

Slow Triathlete said:


> This stuff is pretty good. I couldn't really taste the perique in it either. If you want a perique wallop then get some of their AJ's VaPer.
> 
> Great review.


i agree aj's is heavy on the perique but i think i like it better then aniv. kake just something there and im not sure what it is. mine came as way of a trade aj's anniv kake and sunzas bitches another h & h blend its also very good i think it was made first for frenchy of frenches pipes.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Vrbas said:


> I honestly can't say I detected the perique. I dunno if i'm just not very sensitive to it or what. Although I did try Fillmore not long ago and definitely picked up on the generous amounts of perique they put in there. Tasted like beef jerky (which isn't really a bad thing, just got caught off guard).


Get some straight blending perique and smoke a small amount. You'll get it then. And you'll never forget it! 

Seriously, the way blenders know what to blend is to know how each condiment smokes straight. Perique is very distinctive but it only announces itself when you know what it tastes like.

Hmm... was that a zen riddle?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i've tried it and tried it... and as a Va/Per whore, i still didn't like it enough to buy more. not a bad smoke, but not what i'd come back to. i know a lot of ppl love it, i'm just not one of them. decent, but not for me.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

IHT said:


> i've tried it and tried it... and as a Va/Per whore, i still didn't like it enough to buy more. not a bad smoke, but not what i'd come back to. i know a lot of ppl love it, i'm just not one of them. decent, but not for me.


I understand. I'm kinda the same way w/ Full Virginia Flake. Though i haven't "smoked and smoked", but the few times i have i've not been ALL that impressed. Nothing to complain about it, just nothing to shout "hooray!" for.

Anniversary Kake was one of my first introductions to Virginian tobaccos... and let's just say, unbeknownst to me, i like Virginian...so it was love at first sight


----------



## Bent Stem (Nov 10, 2008)

I tried it today for the first time. WHOA! Outstanding! I love it!


----------



## marcovgv (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a apound of this stuff half cellared half available. I have been smoking this stuff for about 2 years and I still love it. This is one of my fav virginia blends.


----------



## Dedalus (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm with Slow Tri and IHT on this one. I received a generous sample of Anni Kake, and just finished it up, 9 bowls worth!! However, I do enjoy AJ's VaPer a bit more. Anni Kake is in the middle of two wonderful extremes for me, I either like a good dose of Perique, or an undiluted pure VA. Still, realizing what it is trying to accomplish, I give it ***1/2. (but only ** for my personal taste.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

I can almost taste it reading the review. VaPer with chocolate....yummy sounding. An OZ just went in my basket at Pipes and Cigars.


----------



## KinnScience (Mar 11, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Get some straight blending perique and smoke a small amount. You'll get it then. And you'll never forget it!
> 
> Seriously, the way blenders know what to blend is to know how each condiment smokes straight. Perique is very distinctive but it only announces itself when you know what it tastes like.
> 
> Hmm... was that a zen riddle?


I really like this blend. Got some and tried it about 3 weeks ago. The Per blends in with the VA so well that it almost has a taste of its own. I like periques and VAs .. but this blend is done well enough IMO that it almost changes what I normally get from per. I can understand why someone would nearly miss the per ... cuz it's just one of those 2+2=5 kind of tastes.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

I got a healthy OZ bag of it three weeks ago too. I like it. It smokes easy, it's tasty, and has a lot of body to it. I'm not getting the chocolatey sweetness others describe. It's more of a salty raisiny taste. Similar to Penzance.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

SmokinJohnny said:


> I got a healthy OZ bag of it three weeks ago too. I like it. It smokes easy, it's tasty, and has a lot of body to it. I'm not getting the chocolatey sweetness others describe. It's more of a salty raisiny taste. Similar to Penzance.


Yeah, the more i smoke it the more the chocolate has subsided. But that "cake" characteristic is still there and when i think about it, i can find the chocolate.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

nate560 said:


> [...] sunzas bitches another h & h blend its also very good i think it was made first for frenchy of frenches pipes.


I thing you nailed it: if H&H named it Sunza Bitches it was probably for Frenchy; that's just the kind of folksy, jocular expression that he would have suggested. :biggrin1:


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

I totally agree with you about Anni Kake. It's a daily smoke for me. Like you I have trouble describing what's going on with AK but all I know is that I find it very satisfying.


----------

